# egg share/donation at CFL



## Newcastle33 (Aug 21, 2010)

Still waiting for a donor match with CFL clinic in Newcastle, its been 5 years of waiting and clinic thought it would be 3 yrs wait, not feeling very hopeful a donor will ever be found.  please send message if interested in becoming a donor or ring donor nurse carol on tel : 0191 2138213 about egg donation and egg share available at Newcastle fertility centre.


----------



## kedmo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

Have you thought about moving clinics? I just shared and my clinic has waiting list of only 9months for cmv+ and 14m for cmv- receipents. My clinic is too far away but there is one in Manchester. Its Care fertility.

Good luck.


----------

